# New member



## Antidemo (Feb 4, 2013)

Recently got back into lifting any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2013)

Antidemo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 4, 2013)

Antidemo said:


> Recently got back into lifting any advice would be appreciated.



Head to training or diet sections and ask away.   Welcome to the community!


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome. Advice- lift@eat. If u want more specific advice ask a specific question.


----------



## charley (Feb 4, 2013)

*hello !!!*


----------



## brazey (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 'Keith (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Hallow (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TooTallKM (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome!  You will find a lot of great info here.  I like the search box  in the top right hand corner.  If there is any subject I am interested  in, I just type it in there and go!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Brawler (Feb 14, 2013)

^^


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------

